# Salgados lagoon at threat!



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

Silves Municipality have given the go-ahead to destroy the Salgados lagoon and build yet more hotels and another golf course - when half the hotels in the area are already empty!
I am horrified by these plans - it is such a beautiful place 
if you have never been - you can click the link below to the blog post I have written which also has the link to a petition which has been set up - please share this with everyone you know - it would be awful to see such a beautiful and peaceful lagoon destroyed
Save Salgados! | Algarve Blog


----------

